# Rise of the Tomb Raider - Der Spielthread



## Elektrostuhl (1. Februar 2016)

Ich unterbreche gerade mein Spiel um diesen Thread aufzumachen, weil ich über das Spiel reden möchte. Abseits von den üblichen Diskussionen. Einfach mit Gleichgesinnten ein wenig quatschen, neue Erkenntnisse sammeln. Deswegen vorweg: WICHTIG! *ES BESTEHT EXTREME SPOILERGEFAHR. ICH BITTE JEDEN DER SICH HIER BETEILIGT STORY- ODER LEVELRELEVANTE AUSSAGEN IN EINEN SPOILERTAG ZU PACKEN, UND IHN WENN ES NICHT ZUVIEL VERLANGT IST, MIT EINER ÜBERSCHRIFT ZU VERSEHEN. BEISPIEL: 

*Die Rote Mine


Spoiler



Wow. Sie alleine zu entdecken.Also nicht erforschen. Sie nur zu entdecken. Da ist sie und will erkundet werden. 



DANKE! Kann losgehen. 

==========================================

Also ich muss wirklich sagen, dass ich - na sagen wir mal sauer nicht - die Zeitexklusivität, ihr wisst schon. Entäuscht? War ich auf jeden. Aber die Zeit ist echt schnell vergangen und jetzt bin ich mitten drin im Abenteuer. Und nur um es nicht unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen: wehe es kommt ein Verantwortlicher auf die Idee, Tomb Raider exklusiv für eine Plattform zu bringen. Wehe. Aber das soll gar nicht hier Thema sein. Ich wollte es nur los werden, denn es kommt "schlimmer" - für einige, vielleicht, kurz: ICH verzeihe Crystal Dynamics, den Deal mit der Zeitexklusivität. Grandioses Spiel. Ehrlich. DIESES mal versprüht es (mehr) Tomb Raider-Feeling. Es ist da! Noch nicht die volle Packung, aber ordentlich. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf einen kommenden Teil. 

Das Gameplay, sowie das Game-Design: topnotsch. So gut, dass ich der Story bisher keine Bedeutung schenke. Mich fesselt allein das Spiel. Im Detail kann man sicher alles besser/anders machen, aber es ist echt gut geworden, so wie es ist. So wie es sich die Entwickler vorstellen. Ich freue mich schon darauf die Level abzugrasen. Die sind fantastisch entworfen. Es macht unglaublich Spaß sie zu erkunden. Setting gefällt mir. Es kommt bei 20% zwar so langsam das Gefühl auf, etwas anderes als die verschneiten Berge sehen zu wollen, aber wenn das Abenteuer durchweg in den Bergen spielen sollte, friere ich mir dort noch gerne den Arsch mit Lara ab. Aber jetzt wäre der Moment, wo mich Crystal Dynamics mit einem Ortswechsel umhauen könnte. Ich lasse es euch hier natürlich wissen, ob sie es geschafft haben. In einem Spoiler versteht sich. Aber jetzt würde ich fast behaupten: Rise of the Tomb Raider ist jeden Cent wert. Wer Tomb Raider mag/mochte und Lust auf ein archäolgisches Abenteuer in Third Person hat, passt. Der Vollpreis der dafür verlangt wird geht in Ordnung. Meiner Meinung nach. Muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, ob er dafür jetzt einen Fuffi hinlegen möchte oder damit noch warten kann. Ich konnte es nicht und bereue es auch nicht.

Wie findet ihr es denn bisher?

Und Peter, ja genau, der Herr Bathge.  Dein Artikel hier. Ich finde ihn äußerst interessant. Ich habe mein erstes Tomb Raider auch mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt. Und ja, Tomb Raider brauchte damals ein geschickteres Movement als heute. Oder sagen wir, es wurde damals durch heute liebgewonnene markante Animationen ergaukelt. Tomb Raider war von der Steuerung nie wirklich tricky. Es spielt sich heute wie damals exakt gleich anspruchsvoll oder nicht. Hauptsache das klettern macht Spaß. Allerdings vermisse ich tatsächlich Bewegungsabläufe, wie den Flic-Flac, oder das sich an einer Kante auf einen Handstand stellen. Aber gut, das scheint der Story gewidmet, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.

Tomb Raider erzählt seit dem Reboot den Werdegang von der verletzlichen noch jungen Lara, hin zur taffen Archäoligen. Richtig? Irgendwann muss sie ja in Craft Manor oder wo auch immer das Turnen anfangen.   Wäre gut, wenn hier vielleicht jemand, der der Story mächtig ist nachhilft. Kann ja sein, dass ich da irgendwie auf dem Holzweg bin. Aber um die Kurve zu bekommen: Headshots? Verteilen sich mit der Maus prächtig. Zu prächtig. Ok. Ich würde aber da jetzt keine hohe oder höhere Herausforderung haben wollen. Zumal die Shootouts bisher wirklich selten vorkommen, wie ich finde. Deutlich seltener als im Vorgänger zumindest. Kann mir aber auch nur so vorkommen, weil man vielleicht jetzt die Wahl hat, sie zu umgehen, wenn man grad keine Lust darauf hat. Also ich wurde bisher noch nicht dazu gezwungen, mich schiessend im Spiel fortzubewegen, weil es nicht anders ginge. Fände ich übrigens sehr geil, wenn es so bleibt. Ist mir zwar bisher leider nicht immer gelungen einen Schusswechsel zu vermeiden, aber sollte machbar sein. Steuerungstechnisch bleibt dann also der große Rest. Alles außer Zielen und das geht mit einem Gamepad - auch am PC - locker von der Hand. Und natürlich auch das Zielen. Macht mit Gamepad richtig Bock, wollte ich nur anmerken. 

Und jetzt bin ich erst noch ein Ründchen weiterzocken.


----------



## Phurba (1. Februar 2016)

Ich bin mit der Story fast durch und bin auch sehr angetan. Leveldesign, Spielmechaniken und die Dramaturgie und Abwechslung in der Präsentation (nicht der Story) sind 1A und tatsächlich noch eine Ecke besser als beim Vorgänger. Was mir bei diesem besser gefallen hatte war die insgesamt sehr viel düsterere Atmosphäre (das Waten durch Tümpel von Blut und Leichen garniert mit Schädeln usw. z.B., herrlich), die Charaktere (der blonde Expeditionsleiter war für mich persönlich eine der prägnantesten Figuren meiner Spielerlaufbahn, absolut filmreif) und auch die Story. Obwohl ich eigentlich nicht sonderlich Wert auf die Story in Spielen lege - vielleicht weil ich fast nie einer erwähnenswerten begegnet bin (bis auf Adventures evtl.) - die Story von Tomb Raider 2013 hat mich gefesselt, sie war zwar nicht sehr originell oder irgendwie überraschend, aber kam für mich sehr stimmig und zum Gesamtbild des Spieles passend rüber. All das gibt es bei Rise of TR eher nicht, aber dafür hat das Spiel wie gesagt andere Stärken und ist in der Summe für mich in etwa gleichauf mit dem Vorgänger, den ich übrigens zweimal durchgespielt habe, was ich sonst eigentlich so gut wie nie mache.

Weil ich von der Konsole komme und mit M+T noch nicht so zurechtkomme, spiele ich es mit dem Pad, und auch da sind Kopftreffer - vor allem mit Bogen  und Pistole - leicht wie in kaum einem anderen Spiel, auch ohne Zielhilfe. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Der Ballerei-Anteil nimmt mit zunehmender Spieldauer übrigens deutlich zu, und mir ist es dann auch einmal passiert, daß ich eine Stelle 10 + x mal spielen musste, bis ich sie geschafft hatte (nur ein Medipack dabei, keine Blätter zum Sammeln in der Nähe, und auch kein Lager und kein Weg zurück). Gräber habe ich fast noch keine gemacht, da kümmere ich dann nach der Story drum.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (1. Februar 2016)

Phurba;9939804[B schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ballerei-Anteil nimmt mit zunehmender Spieldauer übrigens deutlich zu[/B], und mir ist es dann auch einmal passiert, daß ich eine Stelle 10 + x mal spielen musste, bis ich sie geschafft hatte (nur ein Medipack dabei, keine Blätter zum Sammeln in der Nähe, und auch kein Lager und kein Weg zurück). Gräber habe ich fast noch keine gemacht, da kümmere ich dann nach der Story drum.



Tatsache! Habe ich gestern nach meinem Posting auch feststellen müssen. Und auch, dass man doch nicht immer wählen kann, ob man den Schusswechsel umgeht. Schade, aber nicht schlimm. Die Shootouts gehen (bisher) nicht wirklich lang und sollen nach der ganzen Erkundung den Spielverlauf scheinbar etwas auflockern. Brauchen würde ich es nicht, aber es stört mich auch nicht, bzw. empfinde ich es nicht negativ. Es ist in meinen Augen kein Kritikpunkt. So wie ich es sehe, kommen die Shootouts nur entlang der Hauptstory vor. Das Mischungsverhältnis zwischen Ballern und Entdecken, kann man also selbst wählen. Dafür ist die Präsentation echt gelungen. Das neue Abenteuer hat mich komplett in seinen Bann gezogen und ich muss mich zwingen aufzuhören. 

Besonders gut gefallen mir bisher die Rätsel. Zwar keine harten Kopfnüsse, aber komplex genug, sich damit ein wenig auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Das Spiel nimmt einen schön subtil an die Hand. Z.b. hat Lara immer einen Kommentar auf den Lippen. Entweder um die Atmo zu vertiefen (ich bestaunte ein Mosaik, als Lara anfing Infos dazu auszuplaudern) oder einen Hinweis zu geben, wie es weitergehen soll. 

Vorgestern leider auch einen Bug gehabt, der echt spielrelevant hätte werden können. Ich hatte schon den Angstschweiß auf der Stirn. Und zwar war ich in der

Alte Zisterne


Spoiler



Da hat sich doch die schwimmende Holzplattform einfach umgedreht. Problem: Ich kann zwar einen Kanister drauf werfen, aber nicht mehr selbst drauf springen, da die Seite auf der ich stehen sollte jetzt unter Wasser liegt. Nicht schlimm, da ich später mit der entsprechenden Fertigkeit wiederkomme und den Kanister nicht mehr benötige, um den Zugang freizusprengen. Speicherpunkt neu laden bringt leider nichts, die Holzplattform bleibt umgedreht. 



Zum Glück nur ein optionales Grab.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (3. Februar 2016)

Und durch. Hat mich 26 Stunden sehr gut unterhalten. Zu tun und zu sehen gibt es noch genug, da man ab etwa der Mitte anfängt nicht mehr alle Bereiche zu erreichen, weil entsprechendes Equipment fehlt, dass man nur erhält wenn man der Story folgt. Die habe ich dann auch konsequent verfolgt und kann mich jetzt zu 100% dem widmen, was ich an Tomb Raider mag.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (4. Februar 2016)

Mal eine Frage an die, die es spielen. Kann es sein, dass die Kartenansicht verbuggt ist? Wenn ich sie aufrufe, ist sie anfangs nur schwarz und zeigt sich erst in all ihrer Pracht, wenn ich rein- und rauszoome. Nichts schlimmes, aber doch etwas nervig.

Edit: Btw. ich glaube ich habe den Thread im falschen Sub aufgemacht. Kann man in das "Diskussionen zu bestimmten Spielen und Spielserien" verschieben. Dankö.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Februar 2016)

Ja, das mit der Karte ist mir auch aufgefallen. 
Einige kleinere Gebiete waren teilweise kaum anzuwählen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (4. Februar 2016)

Alles klar, dann weiss ich Bescheid. Danke dir.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Februar 2016)

Ich bin ja irritiert, weil in der Sowjet-Anlage noch zwei Verstecke fehlen. Hab bei meinem Freund nachgeschaut, der dort 100% hat und habe tatsächlich zwei Symbole gefunden, die bei mir nicht sind, aber wenn ich in den Bereich gehe, finde ich nichts. [emoji53]


----------



## Elektrostuhl (4. Februar 2016)

Autsch. Das ist echt ärgerlich. In der Sowjet-Anlage habe ich mir auch an einer Stelle einen Ast abgesucht. Den Bereich hast du aber schon nach oben und unten abgeklappert, oder?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (5. Februar 2016)

Patch erschienen, der einiges verbessert. U.a. auch die Kartenansicht. Jetzt ist alles gut.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2016)

Ja, der Patch hat auch eine Option zur Deaktivierung der Filmkörnung eingeführt.
Jetzt wo ich fertig bin .... 
Ich hasse diesen Effekt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Februar 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Autsch. Das ist echt ärgerlich. In der Sowjet-Anlage habe ich mir auch an einer Stelle einen Ast abgesucht. Den Bereich hast du aber schon nach oben und unten abgeklappert, oder?



Ja, da ist eine Höhle, aber ich habe auch dort nichts gefunden. Im geothermalen Tal ist es bei einem Versteck ebenso. 
Sehr mysteriös. Wie soll ich so auf 100% kommen? [emoji3]

Mal schauen, ob der Patch was gebracht hat.


----------



## svd (6. Februar 2016)

Ah, im Geothermalen Tal... da gibt es ein ganz fieses Versteck im "Siechenhaus" (ich hab leider keinen Schimmer, wie es auf Deutsch heißt.)

Da gibt's eine Stelle, wo du ein Stückle tauchen musst, um Zeugs zu finden. Das hat mich vlt. Nerven gekostet, ich meine, wer zum Teufel geht schon freiwillig
in ein bereits erledigtes Grabmal nei.

Und das letzte fehlende Teil im Sovjetviertel war bei mir erst nach freischalten des oberen Lagers zugänglich geworden. In dem Bereich, wo du Sofias Waffenkiste bekommst.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Februar 2016)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Geothermalen Tal. Da schaue ich später mal nach. [emoji3]

Das andere Teil habe ich schon, weil ich in der Ecke der Sowjet-Anlage war. 

Da gibt's aber wirklich noch zwei Verstecke, die mein Freund gefunden und auf der Karte hat und ich nicht. Wenn ich an den Stellen suche, finde ich nichts. [emoji53]


----------



## svd (6. Februar 2016)

Wo sind die? Eher mittig? Vlt. muss du nochmal in die alte Zisterne runter und dort herumstöbern.

Oder es geht dir noch ein Rucksack ab. 
Kommt es nur mir vor, oder ignoriert Lara manchmal richtige Stellen, bis du den dazugehörigen Rucksack gefunden hast?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Februar 2016)

Könnte auch sein. Eines ist gleich am Anfang des Gebiets, das andere eher mittig bei diesem einzeln stehenden Felsen, den man hochklettern kann, weil ein Funkturm drauf steht. 

Ich glaube, ich gebe das eigenständige Suchen auf und Google nach der fehlenden Tasche. Ohne scheint es nicht zu gehen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Februar 2016)

Omg. Ich hab es. Da gab es noch einen Monolithen, den ich übersehen habe oder nicht übersetzen konnte und dann vergaß. [emoji38]


----------



## Phurba (6. Februar 2016)

So, nach ein paar Tagen Pause bin ich jetzt auch mit der Story durch. Jetzt geht's also an's Sammeln und Erforschen. Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, wie man das Dornengestrüpp wegbekommt, das einige Eingänge versperrt?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, wie man das Dornengestrüpp wegbekommt, das einige Eingänge versperrt?



Gar nicht.
Das sind keine versteckten Eingänge.
In manchen Höhlen können die lediglich als Versteck für Wölfe dienen.


----------



## Phurba (6. Februar 2016)

Ah so, na dann. Ein Problem weniger.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (8. Februar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Ah, im Geothermalen Tal... da gibt es ein ganz fieses Versteck im "Siechenhaus" (ich hab leider keinen Schimmer, wie es auf Deutsch heißt.)
> 
> Da gibt's eine Stelle, wo du ein Stückle tauchen musst, um Zeugs zu finden. Das hat mich vlt. Nerven gekostet, ich meine, wer zum Teufel geht schon freiwillig
> in ein bereits erledigtes Grabmal nei.



Das Fiese ist ja, dass die Kammer einen dort so nach oben schauen lässt, dass man voller Glückshormone alles andere ausblendet, wenn man das Rätsel gelöst hat. Ein erledigtes Grabmal neu betreten zu müssen, weil dort etwas versteckt ist, dass einem auf der Karte (noch) nicht angezeigt wird ist ja das Eine. Das Andere aber ist, diese Stelle dann wirklich aufzusuchen. Sie ist so unscheinbar und alles in der Kammer schreit:" Da brauchst du nicht hin. Da ist sowieso nichts!" 

Der Bereich "Geothermales Tal" hat somit auch bei mir den Großteil der Spielstunden benötigt. Kudos an Crystal Dynamics. Jetzt kommen für mich persönlich die optisch schönsten Bereiche. Leider bin ich dort schon nahe der 100%.


----------



## svd (8. Februar 2016)

Die optisch schönsten Bereiche, also dort, wo's Berge gibt?


----------



## Phurba (8. Februar 2016)

Manches lässt sich ja kaum ohne youtube finden, z.B. einige der kopflosen Statuen für die Vandale-Herausforderung. Ich versuche es ja immer gerne ohne nachzuschauen, aber stundenlang rumzusuchen um eine Herausforderung abzuschliessen ist mir dann doch zu arg.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Februar 2016)

Die kopflosen Statuen habe ich tatsächlich recht zügig gefunden. Das geht, wenn man weiß, dass sie auch auf hohen Stellen stehen, aber die letzte Flagge hat mich fertig gemacht. [emoji6]


----------



## Phurba (8. Februar 2016)

Haha, die Flaggen hatte ich dafür in Nullkommanix komplett.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Februar 2016)

Hast du ein Glück. [emoji1]


----------



## Phurba (8. Februar 2016)

Jetzt fehlt mir aber noch ein Rucksack in der Stadt, argh.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2016)

Leider zu Ende. Ich habe nichts mehr zu entdecken. Jetzt kommt der Genuß.  Und damit mir dabei nicht langweilig wird, dachte sich Crystal Dynamics, lassen wir ihn Ressourcen sammeln. Trifft sich gut. Dann hab ich einen Grund für´s  Beeren pflücken und muss mich nicht blöd dabei fühlen. 

 Kitesch und Umgebung ist Crystal Dynamics echt gut gelungen. Macht Spaß da durchzugehen. Noch immer. Passend dafür gibt es das Wilderness  Survivor Pack. Da es vom Season Pass abgedeckt ist, schaue ich mir das mal an. Brauchen würde ich es aber jetzt nicht.


----------



## Phurba (10. Februar 2016)

Ich habe ein bug Problem im optionalen Grab alte Zisterne, und zwar ist das Floß von dem man eigentlich den Benzinkanister durch die Öffnung werfen sollte umgedreht und Lara kann nicht draufklettern.   

Grab verlassen und wieder reingehen ändert leider nichts daran. leider kann man so das Grab nicht abschliessen. Hier ist der bug im steam Forum beschrieben:

https://steamcommunity.com/app/391220/discussions/0/451852225136215667/

Irgendjemand eine Idee ???


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Februar 2016)

Hab das Grab inzwischen zweimal gemacht und nie dieses Problem beobachtet.
Hatte aber schon irgendwo von jemanden mit diesem Problem gelesen. Leider finde ich das gerade nicht.
In den Steam-Thread schreibt ja einer, dass er erstmal weiter gespielt hat und als er später zurück kam, lag das Floß richtig herum im Wasser.
Aber ne Garantie dafür gibt es wohl nicht.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Irgendjemand eine Idee ???



Ich bin auch recht früh auf diesen Bug gestossen. Steht hier im Thread weiter oben. Ich habe alles versucht. Vergebens. Spar dir die Zeit. Du bekommst die Plattform nicht umgedreht. Man kommt zwar mittels eines Glitchs noch irgendwie drauf, allerdings stimmt das Timing nicht. Man ist dann zu weit weg, wie auch vom Ufer aus. Lara wirft leider nicht so weit. Spiel einfach weiter und komm später wieder. Dann hast du deinen Bogen soweit, dass du nicht mehr den Kanister benötigst.


----------



## Phurba (10. Februar 2016)

Ach der Bogen geht auch? Konnte es nicht versuchen, weil ich gerade keine Explosivpfeile hatte. Dann werde ich mal welche suchen gehen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. Februar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Ach der Bogen geht auch?



Geht. War gleich das Erste was ich mit den Explosivgeschossen ausprobiert habe. Mit mulmigen Gefühl. Man stelle sich vor, dass wäre nicht gegangen und es hätte der Kanister sein müssen. Ich war heilfroh zu sehen, dass es funktionierte. Mach dir keinen Kopf und spiel einfach weiter. Alles gut.


----------



## Sansaido (17. Februar 2016)

Großartiges Game 
Bin jetzt schon bei fast 35 Stunden und immer noch nicht durch 
Tjo, Sammelkram und Achievements machen's möglich. Na ja, stehe jetzt aber immerhin am Eingang zu Kitesch und dürfte demnach ja bald das Ende sehen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. Oktober 2016)

Heute gibt es ein Wiedersehen mit Lara. Ab 18 Uhr soll auf Steam das 20 Year Celebration Pack freigeschaltet werden.


----------

